# Mitsubishi Melsec unter Win programmieren?



## erkoausbe (26 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich betreue seit jahren bei einem Kunden auch eine Mitsubishi mit A2N-CPU.
Da ich bei Mitsu. ziemlich unerfahren bin hier nun einige (dumme) Fragen:

Ich verwende ein DOS-basiertes Programm MELSEC V1.64c, das kommuniziert aber leider unter Windows nicht richtig mit der CPU.
Gibt es da mittlerweile was unter Windows bei dem ich die alten Dateien weiterverwenden kann?

Kann ich Programmänderungen immer nur im STOP der CPU übertragen?

Ich hoffe ich finde auf diesem Wege jemanden der mir ein paar Tipps geben kann, da ich zur Zeit wieder einige Änderungen machen muss.

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## HaDi (26 Mai 2008)

Also, wir haben hier eine FX-CPU und dazu passend die Windows-Software GX-Developer-FX, damit kann man auch Daten aus älteren Versionen (auch von DOS-Versionen) importieren.
Es gibt aber auch einen GX IEC Developer, der Q/A- und FX-Serie kann, der müsste was für dich sein. Einfach mal fragen oder hier nachsehen:
http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de/products/software_gx_iec_developer_content.htm


Grüße von HaDi


----------



## HaDi (27 Mai 2008)

Da fällt mir noch was ein:
Ich habe auf meinem Field-PG neben der XP-Partition (NTFS) noch eine kleine Win98-Partition (FAT32), von der aus starte ich (im DOS-Modus) die älteren DOS-Programme, die ich noch brauche und die unter XP Probleme machen, das funktioniert prima. Meine Daten liegen alle auf einer eigenen Partition (FAT32), so kann ich von beiden Systemen drauf zugreifen. Das ganze kann man ja erst mal mit einer Startdiskette testen. So bräuchtest du keine neue Software.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (27 Mai 2008)

Es gibt auch noch eine 32-Bit Version von Medoc (V2.4).
Die lag mal bei irgendeinem asiatischen Maschinenhändler zum kostenlosen Download . Google mal , wenn nicht schick mir eine PN.


----------



## gueee (3 März 2010)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch eine 32-Bit Version von Medoc (V2.4).
> Die lag mal bei irgendeinem asiatischen Maschinenhändler zum kostenlosen Download . Google mal , wenn nicht schick mir eine PN.



http://www.taiwan-control.com.tw/download/ da liegt besagte V2.4 inkl. update auf V2.41

Gruß gueee


----------



## Falco96 (29 Dezember 2010)

*Brauche Hilfe*

hallo und einen wunderschönen guten Tag,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch in Sachen SPS bin ich nicht gerade die Leuchte. Komme nun mal zu meinem Anliegen.

Wir haben bei uns im Sportverein eine Torschussanlage, die mit Mitsubishi SPS Medoc programmiert wurde. Da die Torschussanlage keinen Eprom besitzt wird die Anlage mit einer Speicherbatterie gespeist, solange sie nicht an 230 Volt angeschlossen ist. Nun ist die Speicherbatterie im Laufe der Zeit leer und das Programm auf der Torschussanlage ist weg. Im Sommer haben wir das Programm mit einem Rechner wieder neu aufspielen können. 

Dieser Rechner wurde uns nun aber im Herbst aus der Geschäftsstelle gestohlen. 
Nun meine Frage, Was für einen Rechner benötige ich, welches Betriebssystem muss drauf sein, welches Übertragungskabel braucht man dafür und benötige ich eine spezielle Schnittstelle evtl. mit Dongel etc. Ich bin völlig aufgeschmissen.

Habe es mit einem alten 286 Rechner mit Windows me probiert. immer wenn ich zum übertragen des Programmes kam übertug er ca. 7sec und brach dann wieder ab. Muss dazun sagen, das das original Übertagungskabel auch entwendet wurde. 

Kann mir bitte bitte jemand helfen. Der Computer war nicht Eigentum des Vereins, dh. der Besitzer wird den Verein verklagen, wenn wir ihm nicht einen Rechner zurückbringen der mit der Torschussanlage kommunuziert.

Bitte brauche Hilfe, DANKE

Gruß Falco96


----------



## Verpolt (29 Dezember 2010)

Falco96 schrieb:


> hallo und einen wunderschönen guten Tag,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch in Sachen SPS bin ich nicht gerade die Leuchte. Komme nun mal zu meinem Anliegen.
> 
> ...



Betriebssytem: 

Abhängig davon, was für eine Software du verwenden möchtest. Siehe Beitrag weiter oben von HADI



> Also, wir haben hier eine FX-CPU und dazu passend die Windows-Software GX-Developer-FX, damit kann man auch Daten aus älteren Versionen (auch von DOS-Versionen) importieren.
> Es gibt aber auch einen GX IEC Developer, der Q/A- und FX-Serie kann, der müsste was für dich sein. Einfach mal fragen oder hier nachsehen:
> http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de/...er_content.htm



Übertragungskabel: 

Originales Kabel wäre wohl die beste Lösung. Schau auf der Mitsubishi-Homepage oder deiner Baugruppenbeschreibung nach, was genau benötigt wird. Meist sind das Kabel mit integrierten Schnittstellenwandler / Elektronikgedöns.... . Wenn du Glück hast, genügt ein RS232 oder RS485 -Kabel.


----------



## gueee (29 Dezember 2010)

Hi Falco96,

also benötigen wirst du je nach dem, ob mit MEDOC oder GXDeveloper programmiert wurde, entweder einen Rechner mit vollwertigem DOS für MEDOC, oder im Falle von GXDeveloper irgend einen Windows-Rechner.
Ich verwende GXDeveloper 8 in verbindung mit einem WIN 7 X64 und für MEDOC einen altes Thinkpad mit WIN98se.

Ich hätte 2 Stück Programmierkabel, eines USB-basierend und das andere RS232. Vom USB würde ich mich gegen Gebot trennen(nicht orig. Mitsubishi, allerdings ein sehr gut funktionierender Nachbau), falls deinerseits Interesse besteht?!

edit: da war Verpolt wohl schneller .....

Mit dem schnittstellenwandler hat Verpolt recht, alle Melsec-Kabel für A,Q und FX Serien haben einen Schnitstellenwandler auf RS485!


----------



## Falco96 (29 Dezember 2010)

Also erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Für mich alles bömische Dörfer. Also, das Programm, welches ich überspielen möchte ist vorhanden. Die Software auch. Ich bekomme nur keine Verbindung mit der Torschussanlage. Habe mittlerweile herausgefunden, das ich wohl um den Kauf des Kabels SC-09 nicht herum komme. Mit einem Null-Modem Kabel, oder gekreutztem Null-Modem Kabel komme ich wohl nicht weit, oder?

Benötige ich noch eine besondere Schnittstelle, zb. mit Dongel?

Zum Rechner, es ist ein Laptop Compac Armada 1575D mit Win `98

Die Programmiersoftware auf dem Rechner ist Melsec Medoc version 1.64c

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Verpolt (29 Dezember 2010)

Falco96 schrieb:


> Habe mittlerweile herausgefunden, das ich wohl um den Kauf des Kabels SC-09 nicht herum komme. Mit einem Null-Modem Kabel, oder gekreutztem Null-Modem Kabel komme ich wohl nicht weit, oder?



wahrscheinlich nicht. siehe "gueee"  



> alle Melsec-Kabel für A,Q und FX Serien haben einen Schnitstellenwandler auf RS485!


 


> Benötige ich noch eine besondere Schnittstelle, zb. mit Dongel?



Dongel wird, soweit ich das noch weiß, nicht benötigt.
(Software-Lizenz oder Freeware. Aber das läuft bei dir ja schon)



> Zum Rechner, es ist ein Laptop Compac Armada 1575D mit Win `98



Sollte funktionieren. 



> Die Programmiersoftware auf dem Rechner ist Melsec Medoc version 1.64c



Das war die DOS-Variante. Vielleicht nimmst das taiwan-update weiter oben


----------



## gueee (29 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Falco,

mit gekreuztem, bzw. Nullmodem geht da gar nichts! 

Schnittstelle brauchst du keine besondere, ein Serielller oder USB anschluss reicht völlig. In wie weit du noch win 98 treiber für USB-Seriell-Wandler bekommst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, also besser du greifst gleich auf ein Serielles SC-09 zurück, sofern du RS-232 Anschluss auf dem Notebook hast!

Da ich MEDOC kaum bis gar nicht mehr benutze, würde ich mich evtl. auch vom Orig. Mitsu-Kabel trennen.
Allerdings kannst du dich schlau machen, ob WIN98 Treiber für die CP2102 USB2UART bridge verfügbar sind! Dann würd es auch mit dem USB-Kabel funktionieren, den dieser Treiber stellt ein virtuelles COM-Port zur verfügung, welches wie eine "normale" RS-232 Schnittstelle angesprochen werden kann!


----------



## Falco96 (29 Dezember 2010)

Danke für deine Antworten.
Bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt. Ich dachte es wird ein Schnittstellen Konverter RS232 auf RS 423 benötigt. Du schreibst da etwas von einem Konverter RS 485.  Kannst du mich mal aufklären,
 danke


----------



## gueee (29 Dezember 2010)

RS-485 ist eine serielle schnittstelle, die im gegensatz zu RS-232 (PC-COM-PORT) mehrere Sender und Empfänger zulässt. Mitsubishi hat diesen schnittstellentyp zum Programmieren der SPS gewählt.

Im grunde ist es egal, ob du nun von RS-232(serielle PC-Schnittstelle) oder von USB direkt auf RS-485 wandelst.

In den SC-09-Kabeln ist dieser Schnittstellenwandler integriert. Je nach Kabel entweder der USB<->RS-485 oder der RS-232<->RS-485 wandler.

Kurzum, du benötigst schlicht und ergreifend NUR das SC-09-Kabel und es kann losgehen!

edit:  nachtrag serielle Schnittstellen


----------



## Falco96 (29 Dezember 2010)

Ach so, super und schon einmal danke für deine Mühe. Werde mir, bzw. dem Verein, mal so ein Kabel kaufen. Hoffe das es damit klappt. 
Melde mich dann

Gruß Falco96


----------



## Falco96 (29 Dezember 2010)

gueee schrieb:


> Hallo Falco,
> 
> mit gekreuztem, bzw. Nullmodem geht da gar nichts!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Gueee,

würde dein Angebot mit dem kabel gerne annehmen. Wie komme ich da ran und was möchtest du dafür haben?

Gruß falco96


----------



## Falco96 (29 Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht das mit der Übertragungsgechwindigkeit aus? Welche muss ich im Medoc einstellen und muss ich auch was am Laptop einstellen?

Mir sagte jemand auf der Arbeit, dass die neuen Rechner zu schnell seien und daher die Übertragung immer gestoppt werden. Ist da was dran?

Gruß falco96


----------



## gueee (29 Dezember 2010)

Das Problem mit zu schnellen rechnern, tritt häufig in verbindung mit USB<->Seriell wandlern auf. Der CP2102 ist allerdings sehr tolerant, da er ein fast Komplettes RS-232 Protokoll implementiert ist. 

Erfahrungsgemäß hatte ich mit diesem noch nie Probleme! (Core 2 Duo 2x2,6GHz)

9600bps, 8,odd,1 funktioniert in den meißten fällen!
Die Serielle oder virtuelle serielle schnittstelle muss mit den gleichen werten konfiguriert werden, wie in MEDOC bzw. GXDeveloper.

Bezüglich Kabel bitte PN, vorweg, das serielle ist wesentlich teuerer als das USB weil orig. Mitsubishi und schön rot !

gruß gueee!


----------



## Falco96 (29 Dezember 2010)

Gueee,

du hast eine PN

Gruß falco96


----------



## Falco96 (29 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe da was gefunden.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mitsubishi-MELSEC-FX-A-SC-09-SC09-Programming-PLC-Cable-/260687907893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3cb235cc35
Bei Mitsubishi kostet das rote Kabel 115,-, Bei Ebay ist es billiger.
Dürfte das richtige sein, oder?

Gruß Falco96


----------

